# 350z Rebuilt title worth it?



## rodneyc8063 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey

I was looking to get a 350z and needed some expert advice. 

The car fax on the car said that it was basically in a total of 3 accidents with 3 owners (one per owner). 

One of the accidents involved some frame damage possibly (as per car fax), and the second one resulted in it getting a "rebuilt title"

Its been imported into Canada (where i am now), and it was also recently in a minor accident. 

The current owner has been quite upfront with me, and the car over all looks like its in good condition. Of course i would bring it in to my own mechanic to go over everything and verify that its all good. 

What i was wondering is that after all this, is it even worth it to check it out? Do you guys think that its been through too much?

TIA


----------



## pachi zeron (Jul 3, 2009)

Give it a try! You never know, you might get a good deal. The Nissan 350Z s a really really nice car.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

That many wrecks I wouldn't trust it for a daily driver. I'd take it and turn it into a race car, something I'm gonna beat the living crap out of and not have to worry about my safety or the safety of the people around me. Overall the 350z is the most reliable car nissan has ever made, but they need care. So if it's been trashed I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

rodneyc8063 said:


> Hey
> 
> I was looking to get a 350z and needed some expert advice.
> 
> ...


Don't waste your time. In fact, if it does have frame damage the car is considered a salvage and most insurance companies will not insure you. That alone should tell you to stay away. Also if you try and resale her you won't get blue book value because of the salvage title.


----------



## js112 (Sep 30, 2009)

The Nissan 350Z is a kind of nice car , and you have used it for a time, so ,just have a try, it is your car, you should have a try


----------

